# Sime Darby LPGA Malaysia Preview, Pairings and Discussion Thread



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Congratulations goes out to Mirim Lee for winning the Reignwood LPGA Classic. It was her second win of the year, and tied Lydia Ko for most victories by a rookie in 2014. 

This week the LPGA moves to Malaysia for the playing of the Sime Darby LPGA Malaysia. 
Lexi Thompson won this tournament in 2013 by a fairly comfortable margin, as she finished 4 strokes better than runner up Shanshan Feng. 

This will be tournament #26 of 32 on the LPGA schedule this year. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Sime Darby LPGA Malaysia Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Even on television, this golf course looks spectacular. I'm sure all the courses the pros play are in their own way, but it's funny how some show up on tv looking more interesting than others.

Time to watch pretty girls who play golf better than us...


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

DennisM said:


> Even on television, this golf course looks spectacular. I'm sure all the courses the pros play are in their own way, but it's funny how some show up on tv looking more interesting than others.
> 
> Time to watch pretty girls who play golf better than us...


So True. There seems to be water on almost every hole.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1: 

1	S. Lewis -6	
T2	EH Ji	-5	
T2	SY Ryu -5	
T2	HY Park	-5	
T2	NY Choi	-5	
T6	P. Phatlum	-4	
T6	MH Lee	-4	
T6	Je Shin	-4	
T6	A. Yang	-4	
T6	S. Feng	-4	

For all scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Sime Darby LPGA Malaysia Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3: 

1	Pornanong Phatlum	-14	F 
2	Ayako Uehara	-11 
3	Chella Choi	-10	
3	Shanshan Feng	-10	
3	Lydia Ko	-10 
3	So Yeon Ryu	-10 
7	Ariya Jutanugarn	-9	
7	Na Yeon Choi	-9	
7	Ilhee Lee	-9	F 
10	Caroline Masson	-8	
10	Mirim Lee	-8	
10	Sun Young Yoo	-8	
10	Mi Hyang Lee	-8	
10	Jodi Ewart Shadoff	-8	

For all scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Sime Darby LPGA Malaysia Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final results: 

1	Shanshan Feng	-18	F 
2	Pornanong Phatlum	-15	F 
3	Pernilla Lindberg	-14	F 
3	Chella Choi	-14	F 
3	So Yeon Ryu	-14	F 
6	Na Yeon Choi	-13	F 
7	Ilhee Lee	-12	F 
8	Caroline Masson	-11	F 
8	Sun Young Yoo	-11	F 
8	Mi Hyang Lee	-11	F 
8	Lydia Ko	-11	F 

For all scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Sime Darby LPGA Malaysia Preview & Pairings


----------

